# Dell Vostro a840



## rod (May 27, 2009)

i just tried to use FreesBIE, with ACPI enabled and it gets hang, also i tried with it disabled and the laptop just reboot.

its a:

Intel Core 2 duo, T5470 1,60ghz.
1gb ram.
Intel mobile X3100 .
120gb  WDC.
Atheros 5007EG wireless.


any news about it?, i search on the dell laptops supported and i didn't get any vostro...

should i try to install freebsd on it anyways?:\


----------



## gnemmi (May 27, 2009)

That would be up to you but ...

7.2 RELEASE SMP resume doesn't work

Dell 1318 does not come back from resume on 7.2 SMP disabled, does not enter hibernate and booting with ACPI disabled gives you a Fatal trap 9 kernel message

suspend / resume on Dell Inspiron 1720 doesn't work

Dell Vostro 1310: the machine will not be properly shutdown when using the command â€œshutdown â€“p nowâ€

no word about any progress on those issues in the acpi@ mailing list ...

If you do install 7.2 on your machine, please, post in here so we can gather more info about ACPI on Dells,

Regards


----------



## rod (May 28, 2009)

@Gnemmi: thanks for the help, about install freebsd, im going to do that this weekend (im gonna put windows xp, and freebsd, in my work i need xp, sucks huh?, a lot.), but, i want to ask, what logs should i save to post here and give/get information from it.

logs like dmseg? and what else?.

thanks again, and, if anyone can tell what else i need to save, plase let me now.


----------



## gnemmi (May 28, 2009)

Hi there rod !

1) before attempting a winXP-FreeBSD 7.2 install you should be aware that there are some problems, namely, the bootloader. You may want to take a look in here:

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2009-May/198349.html
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2009-May/199181.html

and this one might come in handy too ...
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2009-May/197714.html

2) regarding ACPI, you'll find the info in here. If you have problems getting that info, post in here asking for help !!

Best Regards
Gonzalo


----------



## rod (May 28, 2009)

im going to take a look and i tell you whats on. thanks!


----------



## rod (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi. i'm back here asking for help.

i have 95% fully FreeBSD working.


```
[rod@probook /usr/home/rod]$ uname -a
FreeBSD probook.promachine.vtr.net 8.0-BETA3 FreeBSD 8.0-BETA3 #0: Sat Aug 22 02:36:50 UTC 2009     root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

Xorg work.
Gnome work (obviously).
Wi fi work.
Flash 50% work (no sound yet).

but, (yeah always exists) I've this problem. and i was looking for how to make it work.

it did not suspend (obviously did not resume yet) when i close it. and reboots when i hit the power button. but there is a bigger problem, i cannot find such a nice information to make it work (i have never install FreeBSd on a laptop)

can anyone help me?

i left this information if it helps.


```
[rod@probook /usr/home/rod]$ sysctl -a |grep sleep
debug.acpi.batt.batt_sleep_ms: 0
debug.witness.sleep_cnt: 293
"uidinfo hash","pmc-sleep"
"Giant","sleep mtxpool"
"bufwait","sleep mtxpool"
"ufs","sleep mtxpool"
hw.acpi.supported_sleep_state: S3 S4 S5
hw.acpi.sleep_button_state: S3
hw.acpi.sleep_delay: 1
[rod@probook /usr/home/rod]$ cat /etc/sysctl.conf 
# $FreeBSD: src/etc/sysctl.conf,v 1.8.34.1 2009/08/03 08:13:06 kensmith Exp $
#
#  This file is read when going to multi-user and its contents piped thru
#  ``sysctl'' to adjust kernel values.  ``man 5 sysctl.conf'' for details.
#

# Uncomment this to prevent users from seeing information about processes that
# are being run under another UID.
#security.bsd.see_other_uids=0
[rod@probook /usr/home/rod]$
```

i hope anyone could help me... and if you need more info just ask.!

thanks!


----------



## gnemmi (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi there rod !
Just took a look at your dmesg .. seems you are on a core 2 duo and suspend/resume is still broken on dual cores (smp) AFAIK ... beyond that, could you please post the outpu of `# sysctl -a | grep acpi` so I can take a look at it? 
You'll probably have to adjust hw.acpi.lid_switch_state to suit your needs, yet still posting that info will come in handy 

Best Regards
Gonzalo


----------



## rod (Sep 20, 2009)

@gnemmi

here i have the sysctl -a you request 


```
debug.acpi.suspend_bounce: 0
debug.acpi.reset_clock: 1
debug.acpi.do_powerstate: 1
debug.acpi.acpi_ca_version: 20090521
debug.acpi.ec.timeout: 750
debug.acpi.ec.polled: 0
debug.acpi.ec.burst: 0
debug.acpi.batt.batt_sleep_ms: 0
debug.acpi.resume_beep: 0
hw.acpi.supported_sleep_state: S3 S4 S5
hw.acpi.power_button_state: S5
hw.acpi.sleep_button_state: S3
hw.acpi.lid_switch_state: NONE
hw.acpi.standby_state: NONE
hw.acpi.suspend_state: S3
hw.acpi.sleep_delay: 1
hw.acpi.s4bios: 1
hw.acpi.verbose: 0
hw.acpi.disable_on_reboot: 0
hw.acpi.handle_reboot: 0
hw.acpi.reset_video: 0
hw.acpi.acline: 1
hw.acpi.battery.life: -1
hw.acpi.battery.time: -1
hw.acpi.battery.state: 7
hw.acpi.battery.units: 1
hw.acpi.battery.info_expire: 5
hw.acpi.thermal.min_runtime: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.polling_rate: 10
hw.acpi.thermal.user_override: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature: 46.5C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.active: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.passive_cooling: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.thermal_flags: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._PSV: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._HOT: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._CRT: 127.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._ACx: -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._TC1: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._TC2: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._TSP: -1
hw.acpi.cpu.cx_lowest: C1
machdep.acpi_timer_freq: 3579545
machdep.acpi_root: 1032064
machdep.idle: acpi
machdep.idle_available: spin, mwait, mwait_hlt, hlt, acpi, 
dev.acpi.0.%desc: DELL M09    
dev.acpi.0.%driver: acpi
dev.acpi.0.%parent: nexus0
dev.acpi_sysresource.0.%desc: System Resource
dev.acpi_sysresource.0.%driver: acpi_sysresource
dev.acpi_sysresource.0.%location: handle=\_SB_.PCI0.ISAB.MB4_
dev.acpi_sysresource.0.%pnpinfo: _HID=PNP0C01 _UID=4
dev.acpi_sysresource.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_sysresource.1.%desc: System Resource
dev.acpi_sysresource.1.%driver: acpi_sysresource
dev.acpi_sysresource.1.%location: handle=\_SB_.PCI0.MB2_
dev.acpi_sysresource.1.%pnpinfo: _HID=PNP0C01 _UID=2
dev.acpi_sysresource.1.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_sysresource.2.%desc: System Resource
dev.acpi_sysresource.2.%driver: acpi_sysresource
dev.acpi_sysresource.2.%location: handle=\_SB_.PCI0.MB3_
dev.acpi_sysresource.2.%pnpinfo: _HID=PNP0C01 _UID=3
dev.acpi_sysresource.2.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_sysresource.3.%desc: System Resource
dev.acpi_sysresource.3.%driver: acpi_sysresource
dev.acpi_sysresource.3.%location: handle=\_SB_.MB1_
dev.acpi_sysresource.3.%pnpinfo: _HID=PNP0C01 _UID=1
dev.acpi_sysresource.3.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_hpet.0.%desc: High Precision Event Timer
dev.acpi_hpet.0.%driver: acpi_hpet
dev.acpi_hpet.0.%location: handle=\_SB_.PCI0.ISAB.HPET
dev.acpi_hpet.0.%pnpinfo: _HID=PNP0103 _UID=0
dev.acpi_hpet.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_timer.0.%desc: 24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz
dev.acpi_timer.0.%driver: acpi_timer
dev.acpi_timer.0.%location: unknown
dev.acpi_timer.0.%pnpinfo: unknown
dev.acpi_timer.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.pci_link.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.pci_link.1.%parent: acpi0
dev.pci_link.2.%parent: acpi0
dev.pci_link.3.%parent: acpi0
dev.pci_link.4.%parent: acpi0
dev.pci_link.5.%parent: acpi0
dev.pci_link.6.%parent: acpi0
dev.pci_link.7.%parent: acpi0
dev.pcib.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_lid.0.%desc: Control Method Lid Switch
dev.acpi_lid.0.%driver: acpi_lid
dev.acpi_lid.0.%location: handle=\_SB_.LID_
dev.acpi_lid.0.%pnpinfo: _HID=PNP0C0D _UID=0
dev.acpi_lid.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_lid.0.wake: 1
dev.acpi_button.0.%desc: Power Button
dev.acpi_button.0.%driver: acpi_button
dev.acpi_button.0.%location: handle=\_SB_.PBTN
dev.acpi_button.0.%pnpinfo: _HID=PNP0C0C _UID=0
dev.acpi_button.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_button.0.wake: 1
dev.acpi_button.1.%desc: Sleep Button
dev.acpi_button.1.%driver: acpi_button
dev.acpi_button.1.%location: handle=\_SB_.SBTN
dev.acpi_button.1.%pnpinfo: _HID=PNP0C0E _UID=0
dev.acpi_button.1.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_acad.0.%desc: AC Adapter
dev.acpi_acad.0.%driver: acpi_acad
dev.acpi_acad.0.%location: handle=\_SB_.AC__
dev.acpi_acad.0.%pnpinfo: _HID=ACPI0003 _UID=0
dev.acpi_acad.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.battery.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_tz.0.%desc: Thermal Zone
dev.acpi_tz.0.%driver: acpi_tz
dev.acpi_tz.0.%location: handle=\_TZ_.THM_
dev.acpi_tz.0.%pnpinfo: _HID=none _UID=0
dev.acpi_tz.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.psmcpnp.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.atkbdc.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.atrtc.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.attimer.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.atdma.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.fpupnp.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.cpu.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.cpu.1.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_perf.0.%driver: acpi_perf
dev.acpi_perf.0.%parent: cpu0
dev.acpi_perf.1.%driver: acpi_perf
dev.acpi_perf.1.%parent: cpu1
```

and yes, is a Intel Core 2 Duo, thans for all Gonzalo, i hope you can help me more, than you do already!

best regards, Rodrigo


----------



## gnemmi (Sep 21, 2009)

ok, let's see what we can do. For starters, if you want the laptop to enter suspend state (S3) when you close the lid, you are gonna have to set _hw.acpi.lid_switch_state:_ to *S3* (you currently have it set to _NONE_).

In order to do that, all you have to do is issue the following command as root: `# echo "hw.acpi.lid_switch_state: S3" >> /etc/sysctl.conf`

That command will add the line *hw.acpi.lid_switch_state: S3* to the end of your /etc/sysctl.conf file, which means:



> Suspend to RAM.  Most devices are powered off, and the system stops running except for memory refresh.



If you take a look at the output of your `# sysctl -a | grep acpi` you'll realize that _hw.acpi.power_button_state: _ is se to *S5* .. which means:



> System shuts down cleanly and powers off



Use the same procedure to set it to *S3*, *NONE* or whatever suits your needs.

You can get more info about Sx states in acpi(4), give it a read in case you are in doubt.

Furthermore, if you have problems, you can still set _kern.smp.disabled="1"_ in your /boot/device.hints in order to disable SMP on your kernel.

Anyways, let me know how it went so we can do further configurations in case you need them!

Hope that helps 

Best Regards
Gonzalo


----------



## rod (Sep 22, 2009)

gnemmi said:
			
		

> `# echo "hw.acpi.lid_switch_state: S3" >> /etc/sysctl.conf`
> 
> That command will add the line *hw.acpi.lid_switch_state: S3* to the end of your /etc/sysctl.conf file, which means:
> 
> ...



this help me a lot, but i have to make one change; i used " = " instead of " : ", and there work's. 
but, here is the problem, when it resume the X crash, and i guess the system crash too.

i don't know if this will help me in this case

```
hw.acpi.reset_video=1
```

i hope you can help me

Best regards
Rodrigo


----------



## gnemmi (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes, sorry about the ":"/"=" thing .. my mistake 

Anyways, could you please post your /boot/loader.conf and any messages you can get to take a look at the kind of crash we are talking about? a `# dmesg` would be a nice start ... and the xorg log crash too ..

Are you using the vesa or the i915 module on /boot/loader.conf?

Setting _hw.acpi.reset_video=1_ would be a nice shot just to see what if ..

BTW: have you tried suspend when you are not running xorg to see what happens?

Best Regards
Gonzalo


----------



## rod (Sep 24, 2009)

*im back again*

Hi, the things you told me. i close it without X org running and i get some errors, but it think there's more, but i can't get them because the Notebook freeze. 

the uname:


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD probook.promachine.vtr.net 8.0-RC1 FreeBSD 8.0-RC1 #0: Thu Sep 17 18:50:57 UTC 2009     root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

why i use 8.0?, because, 7.2 hangs at try to install and 6.x too. only 8.0 works with my notebook.


```
usb_alloc_device:1586:Set address 2 failed
ugen.2 <null>at usbus0(disconnected)
ath0 unable to reset hardware hal status 3

ACPI Error: no installed handler for fixed event
```

and there it gets hang. so i have to power off it brutally.

i add the files you ask, and also add the rc.conf

thanks you a lot,
best regards
Rodrigo


----------

